# Websites that ship Special Blend to Canada?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are going to find any odds are they are in this thread here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7719-canadian-online-snowboard-retailers-e-tailers.html, another option is if you have a friend or relative in the states who you can have it shipped to and then have them send it along to you.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Title i haven't used this site yet, but i have researched it and emailed with them. next time i am getting something from the us it i will try them. if you use them let me know how it was.


----------



## chubsm (Dec 17, 2009)

Special Blend C3 Circa Jacket (Big Stripe Stout) Mens Jackets Just bought a special blend jacket and got it shipped to Canada...


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

Im pretty sure the-house.com and dogfunk.com sell special blend. but not sure about the shiping


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

It could be that SB is like Burton where if you are in Canada you have to order it through a Canadian shop and U.S shops are forbidden from shipping it here.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sudden_Death said:


> It could be that SB is like Burton where if you are in Canada you have to order it through a Canadian shop and U.S shops are forbidden from shipping it here.


special blend is owned by burton


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

That is correct, it cannot be shipped to Canada.
You can try to personally request it from any store, and you might get lucky like* chubsm* did, but 99% won't do it (it's illegal if they do).
Other options would be eBay, kijiji, craigslist, this forum, and easy loungin forum. Also check any Canadian online shops (Boardroom, Freeride Boardshop, Rude Boys, The Source, Think Empire).

Ah screw it i'll just do it for you.
Pretty easy to find, just tried the biggest snowboard retailer in Canada...
http://store.thinkempire.com/en/item.php?catid=58&subcatid=59&brandprefix=SPE&pos=7&id=68544&options[color]=BIG+STRIPE+STOUT

-- Edit--

Ps. That jacket is ugly, lol.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> special blend is owned by burton


Yeah, didn't know if the big B slapped the same restrictions on them that they with Burton/Analog/Red. Foursquare is under the umbrella too and I remembering some of their stuff shipping fine to Canada, could have been before they got bought up.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It's done to prevent grey marketing and protect distribution channels and give brick and mortar shops a sort of level playing field against each other and big box retailers like backcountry/dogfunk, the house etc.

Your best bet is to just find something in the current catalog year you like because as hard as it is finding out a specific out of season item in The States, with the distribution contracts it will be even more difficult. The other option is to buy it used. Check geartrade, they are a dumping ground for backcountry/dogfunk and since they have an unlimited return policy, you'll often find stuff that is essentially brand new up there but they can't sell it as new. This gets around the contract requirements. I don't know, however, if they ship to Canada.


----------

